# كل ما تحتاجه عن تسخين المياة بالطاقة الشمسية ونسألكم الدعاء



## محمد سيد2007 (7 يوليو 2015)

هذت بعض من الابحاث فى المجال..وسأضع المزيد بعون الله


----------



## sulaimance (31 أغسطس 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (28 نوفمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## smin Ahmed (6 أبريل 2016)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## ابو محمد علي سامي (16 أبريل 2016)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## osama mohamed 89 (16 أكتوبر 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الأفادة


----------



## علاء علي حسن (30 ديسمبر 2016)

هل يوجد كتب بالعربية


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (5 فبراير 2017)

بوركت جهودكم المتميزة​


----------

